# Fortune Cookie



## jkath (Jun 24, 2005)

hmmm.................................


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 24, 2005)

That's funny jkath!

 Barbara


----------



## middie (Jun 24, 2005)

okay so that's when i run into the bathroom and start "praying" lol


----------



## buckytom (Jun 24, 2005)

meeeeeeoooooowwwwwwww!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jun 24, 2005)

There was a powerpoint presentation going around dealing with this subject. However, it didn't show anything that went 'meow'....

Now, if you took that three letter word for the animal that DOES go "meow", and you replaced the "C" with an "R" then you'd be on the right course... 

John


----------



## pdswife (Jun 24, 2005)

lol!  Cute.


----------



## jkath (Jun 24, 2005)

ewwwwwwwww Ronjohn! I hadn't thought of that one......ack!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 24, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> meeeeeeoooooowwwwwwww!


ewwwwww bucky that's what my kids say everytime they see a taco truck    
kadesma


----------



## middie (Jun 24, 2005)

oh ewwwwwwwww i'm never eating tacos or chinese food again thanks you guys lol


----------

